# Solved: A few itunes songs skipping...



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a question, im wondering why a hand full of MP3s at 320bitrate are skipping, they copy to my ipod along with all my other 3346 songs but when i choose a certain few songs they skip straight to the next working song...funny thing is the songs play fine on itunes and wmp it just seems like theres an issue on the ipod playback?!?!! weird?! Both itunes and my ipod are up to date (Im using Windows XP)

Any suggestions would be great! All n all, theres about 8 mp3 files playing up


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Scan the files with MP3 Diags to see if there are any problems with the tags. (Download from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp3diags)

The program will fix common tag errors that might be causing the tracks to skip.


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does it do it automatically, at the moment its scanning all folders that contain mp3s....?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you scan the files the program will list any errors that it finds, but it doesn't fix anything automatically. Some "errors" are more like informational messages and there's no need to fix them.

Scan your files and let me know what errors it finds before you attempt to fix anything. It's also a good idea to make backups of your files before making any modifications.

MP3 Diags has a lot of useful documentation: http://mp3diags.sourceforge.net/030_users_guide.html


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay well i have run a scan on the files and im now not to sure what im looking for....Ive had a read of the link you sent but its still abit hard


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Although saying that i have noticed that it says there should only be one type ID3V2.3.0 and ID3V2.4.0 have been found


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

bradley27 said:


> Although saying that i have noticed that it says there should only be one type ID3V2.3.0 and ID3V2.4.0 have been found


Post a screenshot of what you're seeing.

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There are several different versions of ID3 tags that can be used with Mp3 files. Windows and WMP use ID3V2.3, but iTunes uses ID3V2.4. Having both tags on a file can definitely cause problems, especially on a portable player.

Run a scan with MP3 Diags on some of your tracks to see which version is on most of your tracks. It will show up on the bottom of the screen under the "Type" column. Are most of your tracks ID3V2.3.0 or ID3V2.4.0?

All the messages in MP3 Diags have a two letter code. You're getting fc - "Both ID3V2.3.0 and ID3V2.4.0 found, but there should only be one of them".

Are there any other messages displayed? If so, what are the two letter codes?


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry been at work all day and then at a friends....ill get back on it now!


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 screenshots below...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Post some screenshots of tracks that don't have the "fc" message to answer this question:



stantley said:


> Are most of your tracks ID3V2.3.0 or ID3V2.4.0?


You're going to have to delete one of those tags, but I need to know what's on some of your other tracks in order to keep them all consistent.


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Funny enough, the track "Round & Round" seems to have the same content as the few tracks that wont play on the Ipod but this one does play!?!

The screenshot shows a highlighted track that plays fine


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I'm going to explain how to fix the problem tracks but be sure to *make backup copies* of the files in case it doesn't work quite right. *Only fix the songs that are skipping on the iPod*. Just do one track first to make sure it works.

In MP3 Diags select one of the tracks to fix and then click on the first hammer icon, the one with the green down arrow. Click OK on the two warning dialog boxes. Then you'll see a list of fixes, the one you want to use is called "Remove multiple ID3 streams". *Now this is very important*, when you click on "Remove multiple ID3 streams" make sure you *right-click*. That will apply the fix to the single selected track. *Do NOT apply this fix to more than one track.*

After you apply the fix, scan the files again and you should see the "fc" error for that track disappear and on the bottom of the screen under "Type" it should say ID3V2.3.0.

Copy the fixed track to the iPod and see if it plays correctly.


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay so ive done as you said above and i get those results but the track still skips on a fresh resync....


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Post a screenshot of the track you modified. Are you sure the track on the iPod is the actually the modified track and not the old track?


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, what i tried was removing everything off my ipod, and resyncing again, this then led to everything crashing and the ipod not connecting to itunes...so i then removed all data files in my itunes folder, re adding all 3949 songs back to itunes, its currently still adjusting audio levels, but it does seem like 2 of 8 skipping music files are working....I ran the same diag process to all 8 files that were skipping but it seems that its only worked with 2 of them!! Annoying..................ill post a screenshot once this adjustment has completed


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

*I still need an answer to this question*:



stantley said:


> Are most of your tracks ID3V2.3.0 or ID3V2.4.0?


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

The majority are ID3V2.3.0


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Below is one of the working edited files and next to that is another thats been edited but still skips....you can see the "FC" column that shows if theres two streams has now vanished


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking at it closer, the remaining troublesome files all have "LAME HEADERS", now saying that there are a few files unmentioned that have this too and work fine regardless so its alittle confusing....and then other files that have the double streams and still work, but anyway those work and lets concentrate on the ones that arent!...


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just an update, all seem to be working now....after 2 reboots and a fresh 100% resync of mp3s to itunes. thanx for the help!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome. I'm glad you got it sorted out. 

It's a good idea to have all of your tracks be consistent and use ID3V2.3 tags. Another useful tool for tagging is Mp3tag.


----------

